

Ask HN: Feedback on an idea - jmonegro

So I'm planning out this website/app that takes in (content) submissions from the audience. Now, I want everything to be as simple and uncomplicated both for me and the users.<p>Here's the deal: I don't want spammers (who does?). I don't want to bother building an anti-spam system/adapting an existing one, as it will probably result in being more complicated than the site itself.<p>I also thought about approving submissions myself, but figured that, though it would be easy at first with few submissions, it would be a pain if it picks up, and I would probably end up building a submission management system which would, again, result in it being more complicated than the site itself.<p>Then, it occurred to me that I could set up a pay wall. Now, the motivation of those who submit is that they actually get something in return, <i>something that can result a bit pricey elsewhere</i> compared to what my pay wall would be: from cents to maybe $1+ if the site picks up.<p>I figured it would be a nice way of both preventing spammers and making some pocket change for a couple of beers every now and then. What do you think?
======
carbocation
Will your payment system be less complicated than the anti-spam system would
have been?

~~~
jmonegro
yes, I pseudo-coded it. Using the simple Amazon payments API, just make a
micro payment and return to the site with the amazon token. Everything should
be done in 15 or less lines of Ruby.

------
proexploit
Do you allow links in your posts? If not, there go 50% of the spammers.

Does any money change hands? What niche is the site in?

Whether or not you choose to have a pay wall based on limiting spam, most
people may see it as a greedy attempt to generate extra money.

If it's feasible, create a simple moderation que. Also consider a simple
"report spam" button on all submissions.

~~~
jmonegro
they're not content posts, it's kind of like a very specialized, narrow and
niche classifieds board. Links are not only allowed, but necessary in most
cases.

I don't think the audience would see it as a greedy attempt if I explain that
it is both to keep quality, preventing spam, and keeping the site up. I'm not
really interested in making money from it, but I'm not interested in financing
the venture completely for no return.

------
olalonde
I'm not sure people are ready to pay for content on the web. I know I wouldn't
pay for HN... uh wait, I would.

~~~
jmonegro
So would I :D

